# probleme avec mon clavier



## elkfel78 (5 Novembre 2010)

Salut a tous , j' espere que vous allez pas trop vous marrez mais voila ce qui m'arrives : je viens d'acheter un macbook pro d'occasion et en rentrant je me rends compte que pour ce qui est des lettres et des chiffres tout va bien mais des que j essai de frapper un symbole je me rends compte que ca tappe autre chose genre a la place de l arobase qui est sur la touche 2 g a la place é je n y comprends rien si qq un pourrai m aider je precise c est mon premier mac merci de votre aide


----------



## edd72 (5 Novembre 2010)

C'est un AZERTY ou un QWERTY?






Vu la place que tu indiques pour ton @ sur les touches du clavier ce doit être un QWERTY. Et si tes lettres sont dans l'ordre AZERTY, tu t'es fait arnaquer, le mec à changer l'ordre des lettres QWERTY en AZERTY, ça en fait un clavier "batard" avec des touches qui ne correspondent plus à rien...
Un vrai AZERTY Mac:





Il sort d'où cet ordi, tu as au la facture avec?


----------

